# مباحث متفرقه برنامه نویسی > تالار های مرتبط با شبکه و امنیت >  دوربین های مداربسنه

## shf000

امنیت موضوعی نیست که بتوان آن را نادیده گرفت و یا تهیه تجهیزات لازمه برای تامین آن را به تاخیر انداخت. یکی از انواع این تجهیزات شامل دوربین مداربسته است. این دوربین ها در کشورهای پیشرفته برای کنترل امنیت و به خصوص برای استفاده در کنترل ترافیک کاربرد دارند. با نصب دوربین مداربستهمیزان نیروی کار کم تر و دقت و تحت کنترل داشتن محیط برای حفظ امنیت بیشتر می شود. دوربین مداربسته آنالوگ و دیجیتال تحت شبکه  در محیط های عمومی از قبیل مراکز خرید، فرودگاه، بانک، هتل ها، مراکز درمانی، پارکینگ ها و ... به کار می روند و رفت و آمد های انسان ها و ماشین ها را تحت نظر می گیرند تا از بروز حوادث جلوگیری کنند. نصب دوربین مداربسته در تهران از این رو می توان نقش پیشگیری از جرایم را ایفا کند که افراد سواستفاده گر پس از اطلاع یافتن از مجهز بودن محیط به دوربین مداربسته در کرج از قصد خود پشیمان می گردند چرا که به هویت آنها به وسیله ی دوربین مداربسته در تهران قابل شناسایی است.

بعد دیگر اهمیت نصب دوربین مداربسته در کرج جهت ردیابی و بازیابی اتفاقات و حوادث است. به وسیله ی حافظه ی موجود در هارد متصل شده به دستگاه دی وی آر تصاویر تا حدود 2 ماه قبل را نگه داری می کند. از این رو اگر حادثه ای رخ دهد می توان از طریق دوربین های مداربسته زمان و چگونگی وقوع آن را بررسی و ردیابی کرد.

خرید و فروش دوربین مداربسته در بازار ایران بسیار خوب است. با وجود اینکه دوربین آنالوگ از عرصه خارج شده اند و در بسیاری از کشورها آنها منسوخ هستند اما در بازار تهران هنوز این دوربین به فروش دوربین مداربسته در تهران می رسد و مشتریان خود را دارد. فروش دوربین مداربسته در کرج کاملا بستگی به میزان تقاضا و درخواست بازار دارد و انواع دوربین ها از آنالوگ گرفته تا دیجیتال قابل دستیابی هستند.

نصب دوربین مداربسته در اندیشه و عیب یابی، راه اندازی مجدد، اتصال دستگاه دی وی آر و دوربین مداربسته در شهریار از تخصص ماست.

----------


## sasane45

سلام
خیلی ممنون از مطلب مفیدی که قرار دادید
بنده میخواستم یک آموزش راجب هک دوربین های مداربسته قرار بدم دوستان علاقه مند استفاده کنن
امیدوارم مفید باشه
https://ultrasec.org/pentest-cctv

----------

